# Are there women on this forum?



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

Not an attempt to pick up chicks. Don't worry about that.

I've just come to notice that EVERY thread (literally) that I've been in has been all guys. Just thought maybe there might be at least a couple chicks out there interested in extended range instruments and related topics...?


----------



## synrgy (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know if anybody told you, but women don't use the internet. Just old men _pretending_ to be women.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

haha. that's a terrifying thought.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2009)

Ha, women.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I don't know if anybody told you, but women don't use the internet. Just old men _pretending_ to be women.



That's not true. There are many young men pretending to be women too.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 17, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> That's not true. There are many young men pretending to be women too.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 17, 2009)

Priestess is the only one that I could reasonably infer was a woman. If someone has a somewhat androgynous real name or username, I just assume dude.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 17, 2009)

Methilde! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/methilde.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

so there are none... haha

/thread



hufschmid said:


> Methilde!
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Methilde



i stand corrected...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Methilde!
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Methilde



There are no girls on the internet. Stop lying.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 17, 2009)

narniarificus (nerina) is on here sometimes too


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

clearly i hang out in the wrong threads. never seen any of the aforementioned female membrers.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 17, 2009)

I know it would be cool if there were girls that like played 7 string guitars and talked about gear and stuff.... the only girl i know that does that is my GUITAR TEACHER!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

my guitar teacher back in the day was a chick... that's why i figured there'd be more on here.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 17, 2009)

girls dont seam to like bacon


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> girls dont seam to like bacon



i know a couple chicks that LOVE bacon.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 17, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i know a couple chicks that LOVE bacon.





proof has to be shown


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

on it... 
but i'm at work right now.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> girls dont seam to like bacon



Some girls like making bacon!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2009)

Id edit those pics before you get in shit because this is supposed to be worksafe 

Also the internet works like this

Men are Men
Woman are men 
Children are the FBI


----------



## Bobby (Apr 17, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Men are Men
> Woman are men
> Children are the FBI



^


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I don't know if anybody told you, but women don't use the internet. Just old men _pretending_ to be women.



Damnit, I r busted. I'm an old lady pretending to be a man and I don't like Bacon.

That young Patrick, he's a talented hunk 

More ontopic - I have only ever seen a couple of ladies frequenting forums. One of the airsoft forums I frequent has a membership of 20k+ and of those, I can think of three or perhaps four ladies that post.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, there's Stitch...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, Methidle (sorry cant' spell haha don't know if its right) is the metal girl around here. 

Also, that Bacon picture is freaking weird haha.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 17, 2009)

Methilde, Priestess, Beth (Halsinden's fiance)....there's one more, but I can't think of her screen name at the moment. But to answer your question, yes. And all of them are cool as hell. 

Any woman that can carry a conversation about Slayer is immediately awesome.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 17, 2009)

*Patrick - please think a bit before posting somewhat NSFW pictures in a thread not titled with it. You can get people into trouble at school/work/jobs when suddenly scrolling through a thread is a pic of an ass in underwear. *


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 17, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Any woman that can carry a conversation about Slayer is immediately awesome.



 Man I'm holding out for a "Slayer woman" hell I don't even care if she speaks english as long as when I say Slayer? she replies SLAAAAAYEEEERR!! and then starts air guitaring to Angel Of Death I'm happy.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Man I'm holding out for a "Slayer woman" hell I don't even care if she speaks english as long as when I say Slayer? she replies SLAAAAAYEEEERR!! and then starts air guitaring to Angel Of Death I'm happy.



 x 2000


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 17, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Men are Men
> Woman are men
> Children are the FBI


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2009)

Priestess wub, Methilde, Beth, Nerina, Greg Pope, Courtney, Guitar Nymph, and Childofshred19k to mention a few. There's a few more of the lady types, but I don't recall.


----------



## Variant (Apr 17, 2009)

There's a couple that actually post, Priestess, Nerina... but not so much anymore... but yeah, its so low that the answer is essentially no. It'd be great to get some more on here, but I don't think its going to happen too soon.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Priestess wub, Methilde, Beth, Nerina, Greg Pope, Courtney, Guitar Nymph, and Childofshred19k to mention a few. There's a few more of the lady types, but I don't recall.



Nah, Greg Pope just sings like one... 


















(j/k He's awesome. )


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 17, 2009)

Take a look at methilde's gear for recording, she kick's ass. Never really heard her work but I'm looking.


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2009)

yep. Nerina is actually sitting here watching the game with me..


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 17, 2009)

Listened to one of Methilde's song's and it sound's professional. Never really cared for female metaller's until this thread came up.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 17, 2009)

Guilty as charged.  I belong to someone here. *cough cough* Randy *cough cough*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2009)

>> gasp << 

they do exist!


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> >> gasp <<
> 
> they do exist!



Believe it or not I also work with a girl who GET READY FOR THIs
















...GAMES! Live ya know, XBL!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2009)

Spoongirl(Paulina) and Your Majesty(don't remember her real name) used to be here all the time.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Spoongirl(Paulina) and Your Majesty(don't remember her real name) used to be here all the time.



My friend Mike used to be pretty good friends with Your Majesty.

I don't think he's still in touch with her though.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Spoongirl(Paulina) and Your Majesty(don't remember her real name) used to be here all the time.



Ah, the good ol' days... 


:nostalgia:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2009)

Paulina doesn't have internet access at the moment, hence her non-presence (I miss her too!). I've no idea what's happenned to Marisa/Your Majesty. I got an email from her a while ago saying she had a new boyfriend and was enjoying her new job, but she hasn't been on MSN or on the forums for ages now (drop me an email if you read this!!!).


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 19, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Paulina doesn't have internet access at the moment, hence her non-presence (I miss her too!). I've no idea what's happenned to Marisa/Your Majesty. I got an email from her a while ago saying she had a new boyfriend and was enjoying her new job, but she hasn't been on MSN or on the forums for ages now (drop me an email if you read this!!!).



Lol, to second the message to Your Majesty, if you read this tell me if you've still been in touch with Mike, I haven't heard for him in ages!

Pity, I want to jam with him again, he's a monster on guitar if there ever was one...


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

She has a new boyfriend?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

^ the world is cruel... cruel i tell you!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't forget my online buddy and a bad ass bass player crystalbass!  

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: crystalbass


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2009)

Judging by the profile pic she is win


----------



## code_red (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a girl. I'm a drummer, but dabble in guitar but happen to love 7 strings and other ergs for that matter. I'm in a band with my boyfriend, I got him into 7s several years ago when I originally met him. I tried out for his band on bass and played a 5 string. I mentioned he should try a 7 and he had one not too long after that and hasn't looked back. I love bacon, Slayer and video games. FPSs to be exact.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 30, 2009)

code_red said:


> I'm a girl. I'm a drummer, but dabble in guitar but happen to love 7 strings and other ergs for that matter. I'm in a band with my boyfriend, I got him into 7s several years ago when I originally met him. I tried out for his band on bass and played a 5 string. I mentioned he should try a 7 and he had one not too long after that and hasn't looked back. I love bacon, Slayer and video games. FPSs to be exact.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 30, 2009)

code_red said:


> I'm a girl. I'm a drummer, but dabble in guitar but happen to love 7 strings and other ergs for that matter. I'm in a band with my boyfriend, I got him into 7s several years ago when I originally met him. I tried out for his band on bass and played a 5 string. I mentioned he should try a 7 and he had one not too long after that and hasn't looked back. I love bacon, Slayer and video games. FPSs to be exact.





TimeSplitters...?


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Guilty as charged.  I belong to someone here. *cough cough* Randy *cough cough*



Ah, you're still here.
You don't seem to post often, you should post a bit more.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Harry said:


> Ah, you're still here.
> You don't seem to post often, you should post a bit more.



she says meow in the 100k thread a lot.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> she says meow in the 100k thread a lot.


 
really? Any pics?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 30, 2009)

Harry said:


> Ah, you're still here.
> You don't seem to post often, you should post a bit more.



Well I have been a bit busy lately. Getting ready to graduate with my Bachelor's.  Also my wonderful boyfriend was here for a while. Things are getting back to normal though.


----------



## damigu (Apr 30, 2009)

i suspect that any chicks on forums tend to get countless inappropriate PMs, which prevents them from participating more.

it's a shame, too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

yea that's pretty lame...


----------



## oompa (Apr 30, 2009)

hey girls, cheers to you! also: combining you with guitars equals awesome! 

i try to get my gf to start playing guitar all the time, she says im a "brutal and rediculous teacher who should never be allowed to teach anyone anything ever"  

i haven't given up on her yet tho  im sure she'll get as addicted as i am to guitars eventually, and maybe she'll show up here some day! lol (either that or she'll dump me for being thick).


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 30, 2009)

damigu said:


> i suspect that any chicks on forums tend to get countless inappropriate PMs, which prevents them from participating more.
> 
> it's a shame, too.


 
I suspect so, but dont woman enjoy being desired?



Konfyouzd said:


> yea that's pretty lame...


 
You are apart of this conspiracy! RR tried to join and you flooded her with PM's. What a shame.


----------



## Variant (Apr 30, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I suspect so, but dont woman enjoy being desired?



They absolutely do, and that's the reason a good portion of them are on the internet in the first place (which is kind of a sad statement in itself), but the *very same ones* also love to bitch and complain about inconvenience in their lives. They'll bitch that perverted (< which I'm more inclined to chalk up to some combination of troll-like behavior and/or drunkenness) inundate them with _*"hEY babeZ Ur HOT, wNT 2 C Mi junk?"*_ messages, but for every one of those some chick gets, we dudes get a _*"Hey CUM Ck out mi WEB CAm"*_ from some cash-grab whore... and we _*all*_ get bullshit in our inboxes about friggin' Prozac. Hazards of the internets, kids. Find good location (like the mighty www.sevenstring.org) and rest conformable in it.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't know Nernia was a female...  

My wife used to post here in OT, but I don't think she's posted for a long time.


----------



## damigu (Apr 30, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I suspect so, but dont woman enjoy being desired?



"la donna &#232; mobile..."
no, it doesn't translate as "my girlfriend has a cellphone."
rather it says "woman is flighty" and the rest of the aria goes on to describe woman's fickle nature.

they enjoy being desired, but only by people who they want to desire them.
unsolicited PMs from random internet pervs seem to be generally undesired.

us guys, on the other hand...we'll usually take whatever we can get.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 30, 2009)

damigu said:


> "la donna è mobile..."
> no, it doesn't translate as "my girlfriend has a cellphone."
> rather it says "woman is flighty" and the rest of the aria goes on to describe woman's fickle nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I suspect so, but dont woman enjoy being desired?



being desired and being harassed are 2 different things. women do want to be desired but i don't think they want you to show it by making crude sexual comments. those are for when you're with the guys. and if it's your gf you're making those crude sexual comments about that's kinda uncool too. wait til at least 2 months after you break up.


----------



## Variant (Apr 30, 2009)

^


*I'll reiterate what I said before for the few women that might be following:*

I've been on networking sites and forums for years and this heard this spiel a million fucking times. It's so old at this point. Ladies, stop whining about it, we don't feel sorry for you, you need to suck it up and learn to navigate the ins-and-outs of our non-utopian society, m'kay? If you don't want crude sexual harassment, _*don't*_ go on the internet. Dudes, if you don't want whores sending invites to pay to watch their webcam, _*don't*_ go on the internet. If you don't want 411 scammers to send you bullshit, *don't* open an email account. If you don't want to be honked at while driving, _*don't*_ drive in New York City. If you don't want to get bumped into by a fat, sweaty dude in a wifebeater, *don't* go into the mosh pit at a Slayer concert. If you don't want it to be pisstreem-freeze cold when you go outside in the winter, *don't* move to Buffalo. If you don't want you're personal space violated, *don't* ride public transportation. I could go on forever... I declare the ladies whine-fest over this *offically over*! 

The internet is still a great place to meet all sorts of cool people (sevenstring.org) or even a potential new relationship, just adapt and overcome.


----------



## code_red (May 1, 2009)

I've never been sexually harassed or anything of that nature on forums or pms. The most I've gotten was "pics?" or "this thread is useless without pics" things along that line. Most don't believe that I'm female. Now, instant messengers.. that's a different story. Last time I used that though was when I first met my boyfriend and we weren't living together yet. 

Generally everyone is really cool on forums and I've never had problems or "whined" about anything like that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *I'll reiterate what I said before for the few women that might be following:*
> ...



i can dig it. i'm just sayin'... rude people spoil everyone else's fun.


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 1, 2009)

This forum combines:

Guitars
Metal
The Internet


Is there anything LESS feminine...?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 1, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *I'll reiterate what I said before for the few women that might be following:*
> ...



Nice rant. 

I also find it hilarious that the people "whining" aren't women.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)

To be honest, most of the girls I know that are on this forum prefer not to be singled out as being such. Yeah, it's obviously different having someone of "the fairer sex" around on here, but still... I think the idea is to be here just to hang out.

On a side, but related note... threads like this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42630-pics-of-girlfriends-and-exs.html

...and the subsequent "I'd hit that" "Did you hit that?" posts that follow don't help the cause for attracting women to post here, openly. The level of objectivisation in that thread is nauseating and if I was a girl, I'd stay the fuck away from a lot of you guys.


----------



## playstopause (May 1, 2009)

^

Well said.


----------



## PlagueX1 (May 1, 2009)

Whatever, I think your all sexy because you like metal and seven string guitars, female or not <3


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ word up


----------



## damigu (May 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> ...and the subsequent "I'd hit that" "Did you hit that?" posts that follow don't help the cause for attracting women to post here, openly. The level of objectivisation in that thread is nauseating and if I was a girl, I'd stay the fuck away from a lot of you guys.



it's true. i don't think i've ever seen a thread about bands like archenemy, lacuna coil, kittie, and any number of bands with female members, that don't rapidly disintegrate into endless posts of objectification.

it's hard to discuss the musical contribution of females in metal because it always turns into "she's hot" or "this one is way hotter" and similar comments.
even if you bring up lita ford today, it turns into a MILF discussion and glosses over her influence on music.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ that is kinda true... and that's sad. i do find a lot of women in music very attractive but i don't know if that should be the focus of their position in the band. i get what you guys are saying.


----------



## Triple-J (May 1, 2009)

I think the atitude of objectifying works both ways and if you don't believe me go on a HIM chatboard/fansite they are packed with girls drooling over Ville and discussing their fantasies.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ that's very true, but that sort of thing doesn't turn us off. we like the idea of women drooling over us and i think to a degree women might, but i think it's a little different.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I think the atitude of objectifying works both ways and if you don't believe me go on a HIM chatboard/fansite they are packed with girls drooling over Ville and discussing their fantasies.



There's a difference between a fan-based forum for a "frontman" centric band and a general music website or instrument based site with a P&CE or OT sub-forum. 

As a side note, however, you've proven my original point as I don't go to that site for the sake of not being surrounded by clamoring school girls; much like some girls avoid this place for the fear of be ogled by tweenies or hairy old men.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Part of me wonders if the biggest reason for the objectification is because metal has typically been a male-dominated genre. I think the other problem is due to a lot of female rock/metal bands being typically "boyish" and not really delivering well-written music. (Hole, Kittie, etc) I have nothing but appreciation for good female musicians, same as any good male musician. It almost begins to feel like a stereotype of "Women can't play good metal, so the only thing they are on stage for is for eye candy." It's sad really. My last band played a show with a female fronted singer, and they were VERY reminiscent of Evanescence. They were actually a pretty good band, but the vocalist was wearing the smallest skirt I think she could buy with her boobs pretty much hanging out and making little "Innocent school girl" poses all throughout the set. (i.e. cocktease) Part of it was genius because guys bought their stuff, but the other part was depressing because no one in the band got any recognition for how good their set was. Not to mention the only attention the vocalist got all night was a bunch of drunk, single metalheads hitting on her, and not one of them pointed out how good her voice was. I sat down and chatted with their drummer for a little while, and I ended up having to say, "Dude, you guys are really solid. How many compliments do you actually get on your music?" He kinda looked sideways at me and goes, "Not a whole lot. It's usually myspace comments like, "Your singer is hot."" 

It's frustrating, really. Here's how I look at it: You can usually tell if a woman is really on stage for the music or if she is on stage just to be on stage. This applies to men as well. It upsets me when I see an otherwise good singer ruin her image because she wants to dress in skimpy outfits because she thinks it "fits" the genre. Or, I won't rule out looking for attention. Unfortuantely for guys it's a little different, because it's MUCH more common to see a frontman doing shit to get attention. But most people are so used to it that they can just go, "Whatever, he's a douche." But for women, it's so rare to see them performing musically in a metal scene, that when a female artist prances around in little clothing, guys in a crowd go, "Wow, what a slut. But she's hot, so I'm gonna try to do her." 

If people in the metal scene want to see less objectification among female musicians, they need to stop feeding the negative stereotypes. Don't hit on a metal chick because she's hot and wearing no clothes. Tell her to put some clothes on and focus on the music. 

This also leads into a priorities thing. For example, when I was listening to the new Abigail Williams, I went, "Wow, that keyboard player is fucking good." Then, when I went to their Myspace and looked at pictures, I went, "Wow, she's fucking hot too. Bonus." I admit, I love seeing hot girls playing metal. Just like how girls like seeing hot guys playing metal. Or rock, or whatever. But the point is that the music comes first, ALWAYS. I'm not saying people here have lost sight of that, but I think a lot of people in general have, especially with music becoming more of a "fashion" than anything. (Thanks Emo!!)

**Edit** I think I may have missed the point entirely, and went on this tangent a little too prematurely. But my point still stands.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Part of me wonders if the biggest reason for the objectification is because metal has typically been a male-dominated genre. I think the other problem is due to a lot of female rock/metal bands being typically "boyish" and not really delivering well-written music. (Hole, Kittie, etc) I have nothing but appreciation for good female musicians, same as any good male musician. It almost begins to feel like a stereotype of "Women can't play good metal, so the only thing they are on stage for is for eye candy." It's sad really. My last band played a show with a female fronted singer, and they were VERY reminiscent of Evanescence. They were actually a pretty good band, but the vocalist was wearing the smallest skirt I think she could buy with her boobs pretty much hanging out and making little "Innocent school girl" poses all throughout the set. (i.e. cocktease) Part of it was genius because guys bought their stuff, but the other part was depressing because no one in the band got any recognition for how good their set was. Not to mention the only attention the vocalist got all night was a bunch of drunk, single metalheads hitting on her, and not one of them pointed out how good her voice was. I sat down and chatted with their drummer for a little while, and I ended up having to say, "Dude, you guys are really solid. How many compliments do you actually get on your music?" He kinda looked sideways at me and goes, "Not a whole lot. It's usually myspace comments like, "Your singer is hot.""
> 
> It's frustrating, really. Here's how I look at it: You can usually tell if a woman is really on stage for the music or if she is on stage just to be on stage. This applies to men as well. It upsets me when I see an otherwise good singer ruin her image because she wants to dress in skimpy outfits because she thinks it "fits" the genre. Or, I won't rule out looking for attention. Unfortuantely for guys it's a little different, because it's MUCH more common to see a frontman doing shit to get attention. But most people are so used to it that they can just go, "Whatever, he's a douche." But for women, it's so rare to see them performing musically in a metal scene, that when a female artist prances around in little clothing, guys in a crowd go, "Wow, what a slut. But she's hot, so I'm gonna try to do her."
> 
> ...



tl;dr


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> To be honest, most of the girls I know that are on this forum prefer not to be singled out as being such. Yeah, it's obviously different having someone of "the fairer sex" around on here, but still... I think the idea is to be here just to hang out.
> 
> On a side, but related note... threads like this:
> 
> ...



Hey, the objectivisation goes both ways... look at me and Drakkar talking about you guys


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ yea but guys i think take it a little differently. at least those that aren't homophobes.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ yea but guys i think take it a little differently. at least those that aren't homophobes.



I know, I am trying to make light of what is to be honest a very serious matter... then again, if the guys in question are gay they (we, speaking from my perspective) don't take it too differently as gay "culture" (at least in the manufactured, corporate form) is just about as objectified as anything can possibly get!

I'm going to stay away from the serious topic of the horrendous double standards that what's fundamentally a patriarchical (heterocentric, too, come to that) society holds women to, as that's a discussion that could go on forever and a massive derail.

Then again, statistically there are probably more gays and bisexuals on here who aren't open about it...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ i can dig it.


----------



## kazzie (May 11, 2009)

Well hey.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Methilde!
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Methilde



Methilde is our queen of the epic.


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2009)

If I see another thread about a half-decent girl guitarist that's attractive, I'm going to murder the internet.


This is a written threat.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> If I see another thread about a half-decent girl guitarist that's attractive, I'm going to murder the internet.
> 
> 
> This is a written threat.



Dude....there are a few attractive girls on this site.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> If I see another thread about a half-decent girl guitarist that's attractive, I'm going to murder the internet.
> 
> 
> This is a written threat.



i still hate hearing about "amazing girl guitarists". i don't care how "uncommon" it is... it's annoying when people marvel at it as if it's something that shouldn't happen. just like black guitarists... i just don't get it...



Zepp88 said:


> Dude....there are a few attractive girls on this site.



every girl on this sitet that i've seen a pic of was relatively easy on the eyes.


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i still hate hearing about "amazing girl guitarists". i don't care how "uncommon" it is... it's annoying when people marvel at it as if it's something that shouldn't happen. just like black guitarists... i just don't get it...



People don't marvel as if it shouldn't happen, they marvel at the fact that it has happened _because it is so rare_.

I find it annoying that any girl/woman who is halfway decent is praised as being amazing. I can't think of a single female electric guitarist who I would describe as amazing except for Jennifer Batten... Most of these chicks we see threads about on here are no better than me (mediocre in other words) yet nobody is making a thread saying that they want to marry me!


----------



## silentrage (May 11, 2009)

I'll marry you... there... happy?


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2009)

Are you rich?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 11, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> People don't marvel as if it shouldn't happen, they marvel at the fact that it has happened _because it is so rare_.
> 
> I find it annoying that any girl/woman who is halfway decent is praised as being amazing. I can't think of a single female electric guitarist who I would describe as amazing except for Jennifer Batten... Most of these chicks we see threads about on here are no better than me (mediocre in other words) yet nobody is making a thread saying that they want to marry me!



lori linstruth is freakin' awesome. and yes... what you've described is basically what i mean. i see chicks on youtube that know 4 open chords or a pentatonic scale and they get titles like "amazing female guitarist" and all the comments talk about how awesome she is. they're usually cuter than they are good at guitar. and the ones that truely are amazing get little to no recognition. 



troyguitar said:


> Are you rich?



"now i ain't sayin' he a gold digga..."


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 11, 2009)

Theres a regular girl or two on the ibanez forum I believe.

If I were a girl on a forum I would probably lie and say I wasn't just because I don't like all the added attention you get from a few pixels of text saying "I are womanz read me roarz"


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 11, 2009)

^ 

"that information is on a need to know basis!"


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 12, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Ha, women.


----------



## silentrage (May 12, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Theres a regular girl or two on the ibanez forum I believe.
> 
> If I were a girl on a forum I would probably lie and say I wasn't just because I don't like all the added attention you get from a few pixels of text saying "I are womanz read me roarz"



You trying to tell us something honey?


----------



## Methilde (May 18, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Methilde, Priestess, Beth (Halsinden's fiance)....there's one more, but I can't think of her screen name at the moment. But to answer your question, yes. And all of them are cool as hell.
> 
> Any woman that can carry a conversation about Slayer is immediately awesome.



*lurks in*
Teehee, does wearing an oldskool Slayer top count too?

But yes I'm a chick, a REAL one!

..Even though I can be quite boyish: i never wear skirts, I hate pink. I don't go shoeshopping weekly or monthly (I have army boots and that's it) I never polish my nails and I can read maps without turning them around!!


----------



## silentrage (May 18, 2009)

Methilde said:


> read maps without turning them around!!



That right here is how you tell a boyish girlie from a girly girlie.
My gf can't navigate a map unless it's in first person view, lol.


----------



## Methilde (May 18, 2009)

Also when your ring finger is longer than your index finger means you're boyish as a chick. It means that when you were in your mum's belly, you've been exposed to a bit too much testosterone. :$


----------



## hufschmid (May 18, 2009)

Methilde said:


> I can read maps without turning them around!!


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2009)

Methilde said:


> Also when your ring finger is longer than your index finger means you're boyish as a chick. It means that when you were in your mum's belly, you've been exposed to a bit too much toblerone. :$


----------



## silentrage (May 18, 2009)

Methilde said:


> Also when your ring finger is longer than your index finger means you're boyish as a chick. It means that when you were in your mum's belly, you've been exposed to a bit too much testosterone. :$



Wow, I always thought that was superstition, didn't know it had a scientific explaination.
If my ring finger is longer than my index, does that make me manly?


----------

